# Spring Squirrel Hunting



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Kentucky has had a Spring Squirrel hunting season for several years. This year season started May-18 and runs until June -21. How would you feel about Ohio having a few weeks for Squirrel hunting after Turkey season closed ? ?  I have a friend in KY that loves it and gets out several times each spring, often combining it with a fishing trip. Squirrel and gravy in June---- Sounds good to me !


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

hmmm..... i dont think they start mating yet. but then theres the fleas and ticks to worry about. id have to see more info to make a decision.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

While I don't care if they open spring season I will not be out there, I don't hunt in the fall until after a hard frost, too many skeeters. Spring would be tick season, although they don't bother me much. It would also be breding season and lots of baby squirrels I think I say no.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I won't be going either. After turkey hunting this spring, I had a tick sucking on my scalp, that was from just sitting in a blind, I can imagine how bad they'll be if I'm leaning against a tree.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve always been interested in a spring season. I doubt I would get out all that much, but I think it would be a new and interesting challenge finding their feeding areas in the spring. It would be completely different than fall hunting. The bugs don&#8217;t bother me as long as I don&#8217;t forget the bug spray. Can&#8217;t be any worse than turkey season or rolling around a hay field working on equipment.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

leupy said:


> While I don't care if they open spring season I will not be out there, I don't hunt in the fall until after a hard frost, too many skeeters. Spring would be tick season, although they don't bother me much. It would also be breding season and lots of baby squirrels I think I say no.


There are two breeding seasons a year for the fox and grey squirrels. They have two litters a year. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/foxsquirrel/tabid/6633/Default.aspx

But I wait for a hard frost some years same as you. I am not in favor of a spring season. Already too many days to decide if fishing or hunting would be the best bet.


----------

